# Daten aus LinkedList ausgeben !



## Heldchen (3. Jul 2006)

Hi,

ich bin seit zwei Tagen in Netz auf der Suche wegen eines Problems mit einer LinkedList, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.

Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe einen Terminkalender als LinkedList, also pro Termin ein Objekt in der Liste. Das mit dem Anlegen klappt auch, aber das Problem ist das auslesen.
Wie kann ich die Elemente einzeln aus der Liste auslesen und auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben ???

Hier mal Auszüge aus dem Quellcode:


```
LinkedList LGeburtstag; 

LGeburtstag = new LinkedList();


public void anzAlle() {
		
		int i=0;
		
		while (i<LGeburtstag.size())	
		{
			// da soll die Ausgabe erfolgen
		}
			
		
	}
```


----------



## Manfred (3. Jul 2006)

Wenn in der Linked List ein "Termin" Objekt drinnen ist, dann ungefähr so

While.....
{


  Termin t = (Termin)LGeburtstag.get(i);

  System.out.println(t.getTerminTextxt());


}


----------



## Beni (3. Jul 2006)

Etwa so:

```
List list = new LinkedList();

... // irgendwie füllen

for( int i = 0; i < list.size(); i++ ){
  Geburtstag g = (Geburtstag)list.get( i );
  System.out.println( g.getName() + " " + g.getDatum() );
}
```


----------



## Heldchen (3. Jul 2006)

Super, vielen Dank !!! Hat funktioniert !!   

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch, kann man die Datumsausgabe irgendwie so formatieren, das die Uhrzeit nicht ausgegeben wird ?

Ich hab da jetzt so was stehen: 

"hans Mon Apr 12 21:05:35 CET 1965"


----------



## Beni (3. Jul 2006)

Wie hast du das Datum gespeichert? Das "java.text.DateFormat" könnte helfen.


----------



## Heldchen (3. Jul 2006)

Das Datum ist als ein Objekt vom Typ Date angelegt.


----------



## Guest (3. Jul 2006)

```
java.text.SimpleDateFormat dateFormatter = new java.text.SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
...
dateFormatter.format(date);
```
Siehe auch java.text.MessageFormat oder PrintStream#print*f* (also System.out.printf(...))


----------



## Heldchen (3. Jul 2006)

Und wo muß ich das einfügen ? In der Klasse wo ich das Datum einlese oder da wo ich es ausgeben will ?


----------



## Guest (3. Jul 2006)

Bei der Ausgabe natürlich. 

```
List list = new LinkedList(); 
...

SimpleDateFormat frmt = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy"); // Siehe API Doku zu SimpleDateFormat

for(Iterator i = list.iterator(); i.hasNext(); )
{ 
  Geburtstag g = (Geburtstag)i.next(); 
  System.out.println(g.getName() + " " + frmt.format(g.getDatum())); // <-- hierisses
}
```
oder in JDK 1.5.x

```
List<Geburtstag> list = new LinkedList<Geburtstag>(); 
...
for(Geburtstag g : list)
{ 
  System.out.println(
    MessageFormat.format("{0} {1,date,dd.MM.yyyy}", g.getName(), g.getDatum())
  );
}
```


----------



## Heldchen (4. Jul 2006)

Klasse, jetzt hab ichs !!

Fürs erste dann keine Fragen mehr ;-)


----------

